# It's Been Too Quiet Around



## SketchUp Guru (27 Jul 2007)

Here's a link to my latest blog entry on Design. Click. Build. I hope some of you SketchUp users find something useful.


----------



## gidon (27 Jul 2007)

Very nice Dave!
Nice to show of the capabilities of SU (and your skill) - but would be very tricky to follow unless you were already an advanced user? 
I personally like the talk-along. But know it's prolly more work for you.
All the best
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Jul 2007)

Thank you Gidon. I wasn't intending on showing off. All of it was very basic technique. I plan to do a version in which I talk through the drawing to show what I've done to get there. Maybe this evening I'll be able to do that one.


----------



## RobertMP (27 Jul 2007)

I could follow it 

Well most of it anyway! Not sure about the half lap jointed cross bars - same component rotated and inverted?

Demo shows how useful components are. Sketchup became easy once I started thinking in terms of components. Draw each piece once, copy it if need be, mirror or rotate the copies....and you have all the parts for your assembly!

You do make it look too easy though


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Jul 2007)

Robert, I'm glad you could follow it. It really is quite simple when you make components and don't think too hard. As for the lower rails, the second rail was mirrored vertically after drawing the notch for the half lap joint. In the case of those rails, they are vertically symmetrical which allows the mirroring to work. the upper rails are not vertically symmetrical so it doesn't work on those rails.

I think I could have saved a few seconds on the table legs by making a radial array of the first leg rather than copying them as I did. Either way works and both are quite fast.


----------



## John McM (27 Jul 2007)

Hi Dave, I'm with Gidon. Can't beat sound and video. Must be herds of folks out there about to discover the brilliance of SU through your blog. If only I had the time and skill to make some of those antique pieces Tim makes. Ah dream on..........
Thanks again.
P.S.
Have you checked out the video's on go-2-school.com ? Made me realize just how mind blowing SU is.


----------



## Slim (27 Jul 2007)

Brilliant Dave, You do make things llok easy, and I allways seem to understand afterwards. Do you think you could do one on Kerkythea sometime, because I am baffled with it.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Jul 2007)

John, thank you. I looked at the videos there a while ago. I should probably go back and look again. I will do the table again and talk about what I'm doing.

SLimjim, I'm happy if it helps you get on better with SketchUp. One of these days when I understand more about using Kerkythea myself, I'll do a tutorial of some sort. I still kind of just blunder my way through it. I only seem to have time to play with it in the winter. Too much going on in the summer.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Jul 2007)

I redrew the table with running commentary. Let me know what you folks think.

Round Table with Chatter

Dave


----------



## Slim (30 Jul 2007)

Very good Dave. 

As you are the daddy of Sketchup, can I ask you a quick question? I am designing a tallboy with a kind of skirting athe the base. The skirting has a ogee profile on it. Is there a quick way to mitre the corners on something like this? The way I have been doing it is to draw a retangle and rotate it to 45 degrees to the skirting. I the move it into the skirting and press intesect with selections. Then I erase the unwanted parts to leave a mitred corner. It seems a bit of a roundabout way of doing it, but I can't think of another way.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Jul 2007)

Jim,

SketchUp Daddy? :lol: 

Your method of cutting mitres is a good way. It may seem round about but it is easier than alternatives when the profile gets to be complex such as in your tallboy.

I don't bother with rotating the plane, though. I draw it at the desired angle to begin with. I use the protractor to set a guideline at 45° to give me a starting place for drawing that cutting plane. I think I have an illustration I can post. I'll look for it.

Edited to add: Here it is.


----------



## Slim (30 Jul 2007)

Many thanks Dave. Keep up the good work. :wink:


----------



## John McM (30 Jul 2007)

Cheers Dave, I just love that as a teaching medium. If we can't actually be looking over your shoulder when you draw something, it's the next best thing. Cracking way to learn SU.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Jul 2007)

Glad it's helpful John.

You're always welcome to come look over my shoulder, too.


----------



## motownmartin (30 Jul 2007)

Dave R":1f3somdu said:


> I redrew the table with running commentary. Let me know what you folks think.
> 
> Round Table with Chatter
> 
> Dave



The mind boggles  

I wish I could do that, it would make things a lot easier.

Very good Dave

Martin


----------

